

Issue 1 of Hackers is here - tomstuart
http://hackerspaper.com/2010/12/07/hackers-is-here/

======
olalonde
Awesome tag line: "any sufficiently advanced hobby is indistinguishable from a
job".

------
altuzar
Only paper? Hope that's a joke. HN Monthly has a terrific PDF version. Please
reconsider, even if you charge a buck.

~~~
tomstuart
Not a joke; it's a project for Newspaper Club
(<http://www.newspaperclub.co.uk/>). There may be a PDF version once the costs
of the print run have been covered.

~~~
andreim
Charge for the pdf, then, if money is the issue. What's the reason behind
newspaper-only?

------
SingAlong
I see only an option to buy the print version. Is there an electronic version
coming out anytime?

~~~
kmfrk
It feels very odd that they aren't releasing a .pdf version where at least
some parts are freely available to gain some initial traction.

I probably won't remember it after I close this tab unless it takes off
somehow.

~~~
davidjhall
+1 - I think I've been spoiled by Hackernews monthly having a pdf and a free
html links. I did get some cool new blogs to look at :
<http://hackerspaper.com/issue-1/>

------
duck
Seeing hacking articles in a newspaper format reminds me that _everything_ is
cyclical.

~~~
kirpekar
See <https://www.theprintedblog.com/>

------
voldern
I've bought the first issue because it looks like it has potential. But I
really think you should get a PDF version out fast because its a bit pricey
atm and PDFs are a lot more handy.

------
kloncks
Please consider getting a partner in the United States to both print and
distribute these here as well.

I'd love to order, but the UK postage costs will slowly get outrageous.

~~~
corin_
Postage to a UK address is 75p, postage to a US address is £1.50. That's
costing you £3 (less than $5) per year more than it would cost us in the UK.

------
hasenj
Issue 1, at first I thought it was something similar (or an allusion) to Bug
#1 in Ubuntu's bug database.

------
charlesdm
You should get this on the iPad. Looks pretty good.

